# OMBTT MAY 24th Open ALUM CREEK



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

We just had the Mark the Shark Tournamnet this last week and 11+ pounds with a 5+ kicker Largemouth won. We had 43 boats and the winners took home over 1,000 dollars on a 60.00 entry fee. Not bad huh. This Saturday we will have our 2cd annual OMBTT open at new galena ramp and the weather is finally going to straighten up! Dont miss out on this one the fishing should finally bust loose. I predict Largemouth to take center stage for this event. I looked at all the fish brought in last week and they have not spawned yet. We will also have hot dogs and chips after the tournament and coffee before. Any questions please feel free to contact me at 614-496-5212.



Thanks Jami Norman


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Jami,

I sent you a message through the OMBTT web page but now that I see you are on here as well...I want to tell you that I fished at Grand Lake last Saturday in your tourny. I enjoyed the heck out of it. I would have to say anyone in your area would be wise to check out your circuit if they are interested in fishing tournaments. Great job with organization and fish care...
While the trip was pretty long for me...and I had just a bad tourny...I really enjoyed the experience...I just can't say enough nice things about the folks around those two cities and the fellas in your circuit...Anyway, Great Job all around!!!

Thanks,

Hawk (Steve Smith)


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks Chris we try to make it an enjoyable experiance. We are still working to get results from grand lake up. we have had computer problems that may be fixed today. 50 boats at grand lake what a tournament! We had a bunch of fish caught and only one dead fish and it came to us that way. I will be posting results here on ogf sometime today but thanks to all who support our circuit I am fortunate to have a great bunch of guys and some great fisherman as well.



 Jami norman


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

Jami, if largemouth are going to take center stage, I guess you won't be winning since you are stuck fishing with Mr. "I live and die by smallmouth" Huber.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Smallies "should" be at least biting fairly well on Saturday. I wish I could make it out to this one, I'll try to but chances are I won't be able to. Goodluck guys!


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I have been out every day now things are ready to bust loose neither the largemouth o the smallmouth have spawned yet. They are in the procees now.
It is just begining now it should be a awsome tournament.


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

Well I have a hard time with spawning fish ,too picky , did you get my entry ,looks like ya have to share spot A


kain


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Better be on your A game EDD.


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

42 boats ,maybe about half weighted a fish in , no 5 fish limits 

1st 4 sm -7+lbs ( BB -3.25) $1400.00

down to 6th 2 fish 3+lbs


----------



## Eric-Bassin (Apr 18, 2008)

Are they going to post the full results anywhere. I caught 1 - 2.54lbs could not stick around for the final weigh ins...

Thanks


----------



## bassaddict (Sep 3, 2007)

Full results would be cool just to see where we finished among everyone else. That was a rough one yesterday! Congrats to everyone who brought fish in. To be perfectly honest we thought we just sucked until only half the field brought in 2 or 3 fish. Gotta love Ohio weather! Kinda makes ya wonder why we keep signing up for this abuse fishing 8 hours for 2 or 3 bites.


----------

